# Car Battery Problem



## infosysman (14 Mar 2009)

2002 Punto.
My battery went flat around Christmas - so flat that I could not even use the remote central locking. I charged it with a portable charger and drove it for around an hour to charge the battery.
The next morning it was completely flat - again I couldn't even use the remote central locking.
This time I charged it and brought it to the garage that fitted the battery around 5 months earlier. They tested the car and battery, but couldn't find any fault with it. The said it went dead because I don't drive the car enough. I only drive locally at the weekend and have only put 3000 miles on it in a year.

Anyway, they fully charged the battery for me. This was the week before christmas. It was driven a lot over christmas, so it should have kept it fully charged.
Yesterday morning it was completely dead again. 
Is this because I only use the car at the weekend (don't use it for work) or does it sound like something else is wrong?
Any suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## Mr Bishi (14 Mar 2009)

Sounds like the cells are dead in the battery. This happens with lack of use and severe weather conditions. Any good garage should guarantee batteries for 12 months so it sounds like a warranty issue.


----------



## Smashbox (15 Mar 2009)

Last time I had a flat battery I was told if I wasnt using the car for a while, that even starting it on the drive is no good, that you need to keep taking it for a spin every now and then. I really think its your lack of driving it thats the problem, ie not keeping the battery charged.


----------



## RonanC (15 Mar 2009)

The alternator keeps the battery charged as your drive. If you have a problem with the alternator, the battery will not re-charge. You should have the alternator checked in this case. 

However, if it is not an alternator issue, and the battery is flat, you should remove it from the car and connect it to a mains powered charger. The car's charging system is not designed to re-charge a flat battery .


----------



## z109 (15 Mar 2009)

I had similar problems with a battery going flat on my car. And despite changing the battery, the new one had the same problems. Finally got it diagnosed as a problem with the starter motor - the battery was charging correctly with the engine running idle (the explanation to me was that anything in excess of 12v from the alternator charges the battery, mine was 13v at idle, but that anything more than 14v is wasted). Anyway, the brushes on the rocker arm of the neutron flow in the starter had reversed polarity (or some such; it was stuffed) and a new starter has been put in. Have you been having problems starting the car? - mine had a 'lag' before the engine turned over and a long start from cold (diesel Skoda Octavia '98).

Just another option...


----------



## Frank (15 Mar 2009)

get a new battery and try and take a short spin once mid week.

Once the battery gets a deep discharge like that they tend to loose the abiity to hold a charge.

Make sure there is nothing staying on the light in the boot on saloon cars is a common enough problem, stays on a drains the battery and generally you dont notice it.


----------



## Bronco Lane (30 Apr 2009)

I am having this problem with my car. Where can I get a good deal on a replacement battery on Dublin's southside?
How much would a garage charge to re charge a battery?  I think the car battery chargers for home use are fairrly costly?  Am I correct when I say this?


----------



## cityboy (30 Apr 2009)

Check that the glovebox is closing properly. Was stumped when my battery kept on dying only to find that the glovebox was not closing properly therefore the light in it was staying on.


----------



## Leo (30 Apr 2009)

Bronco Lane said:


> I am having this problem with my car. Where can I get a good deal on a replacement battery on Dublin's southside?
> How much would a garage charge to re charge a battery? I think the car battery chargers for home use are fairrly costly? Am I correct when I say this?


 
Nope, they start around the €35 mark. Argos, all the DIY and car parts stores will stock them.

It'd be cheaper buy one of these than take it to a garage to have the battery charged. It'd also be far more convenient and you'd have it for future use.
Leo


----------



## Guest125 (30 Apr 2009)

Are you taking the face of the radio when its parked up? Sister in-law had exact problem with 00 Punto,removing radio face stopped it going flat.


----------



## Pique318 (1 May 2009)

Frank said:


> g
> Make sure there is nothing staying on the light in the boot on saloon cars is a common enough problem, stays on a drains the battery and generally you dont notice it.


 Definite possibility...happened mine. The light was removed, but the ends weren't terminated and caused a flat battery



cityboy said:


> Check that the glovebox is closing properly. Was stumped when my battery kept on dying only to find that the glovebox was not closing properly therefore the light in it was staying on.


Same as above really. Contacts not closing means little 5A bulbs on all the time...OK if you use the car every day, but in cold weather, or if you only use it at the weekends, then you're buggered.



caff said:


> Are you taking the face of the radio when its parked up? Sister in-law had exact problem with 00 Punto,removing radio face stopped it going flat.


and again. more than likely a wiring fault somewhere....especially on older cars or ones dones with (poorly researched) home maintenance.


yoganmahew said:


> I had similar problems with a battery going flat on my car. And despite changing the battery, the new one had the same problems. Finally got it diagnosed as a problem with the starter motor - the battery was charging correctly with the engine running idle (the explanation to me was that anything in excess of 12v from the alternator charges the battery, mine was 13v at idle, but that anything more than 14v is wasted). Anyway, the brushes on the rocker arm of the neutron flow in the starter had reversed polarity (or some such; it was stuffed) and a new starter has been put in. Have you been having problems starting the car? - mine had a 'lag' before the engine turned over and a long start from cold (diesel Skoda Octavia '98).
> 
> Just another option...


What has the starter motor got to do with the battery charging???


----------



## Guest125 (3 May 2009)

Sister in law bought the car new from main dealer and was told to remove the Blaupunkt radio face to avoid flat battery so no "poorly researched home maintenance"(whatever that statement is supposed to mean) wiring.


----------



## camlin90 (23 May 2009)

On the subject of batteries...
If you're heading up north, this is definitely another item to add to your shopping list.
I was stupid enough to buy the below battery for €99.99 in a ROI outlet of Halfords, only to find out the exact same item sells for circa €79 across the border

http://www.jellydeal.co.uk/halfords-lead-acid-battery-hb012.htm​


----------



## Leo (25 May 2009)

camlin90 said:


> ...I was stupid enough to buy the below battery for €99.99 in a ROI outlet of Halfords, only to find out the exact same item sells for circa €79 across the border


 
You'll more than likely find that same battery for close to the €79 mark in a motor factors here too. Thule bike carrier that costs 125 in MicksGarage.ie was over 200 in Halfords last time I was there.


----------

